# Goldfish keeps floating up to the surface



## unlimitedx (Mar 20, 2007)

One of my goldfishes, about 1.5 inch, is struggling to keep itself from floating up to the surface. It has to constantly fight against it by swimming downwards. Sometimes it would stop, and it would float to the surface upside now.

I just fed it no more than 1 hour ago, some floating flakes. Was it because it took in some air while eating from the surface? What can I do to help it?

Thank you


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Ditch the flakes PLEASE. Those are absolute crap for fancy goldfish as they can cause buoyancy issues to your fish. Any FLOATING food can cause the fish to swell and lose control of its buoyancy. Try sinking pellets such as Hikari Lionhead, vegetables, gel foods and frozen stuff like bloodworms for a change. For now, dose 1/8 teaspoon of epsom salt and feed him shrimps to purge out the crap from his tummy.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I agree with lupin, but I want to add make sure that your water parameters are ok, and give your goldi atleast 20g


----------



## unlimitedx (Mar 20, 2007)

But will the air be able to get purged out of the goldfishes??

Where is the cheapest place I can buy some sinking pellets? I went to Walmart but they were all of the floating type


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hikari Lionhead can be ordered online at Goldfish Utopia. There's also Mazuri gel food. I'd pick 5M70 or 58LK codes for your young goldfish. You can still have a cheaper alternative by making a cup of gel food enough to last a week using sardines, Knox gelatin, acidophilus, vegetables, calcium and multivitamins. The surplus can still be fed to your other fish.

The air should be purged out by epsom salt.


----------



## unlimitedx (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Lupin!

Can aquarium salt take the place of epsom salt?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope. You'll want to use epsom salt.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Jim is correct. Epsom salt is magnesium sulfate, far different from sodium chloride we often use.


----------



## unlimitedx (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you!

Do I only place 1/8 teaspoon of epsom salt regardless of tank size? what is the suggested ratio of epsom salt to gallon?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I forgot the dosage! 1/8 teaspoon per 10g.


----------



## unlimitedx (Mar 20, 2007)

epsom salt dosage applied. hope it works!


----------



## unlimitedx (Mar 20, 2007)

after 24 hours: the goldfish still seems to float to the top if it stops swimming, but it seems like it doesn't struggle as much. is this a sign of improvement? how should i proceed from here?


----------



## hulu (Oct 18, 2009)

I've seen posts here and there (in food articles) that feeding peas is a miracle worker when it comes to buoyancy issues, but don't quote me on that haha.


----------



## unlimitedx (Mar 20, 2007)

update: fish is swimming normally now, yay!!!


----------

